# Beton-Textur/Hintergrund ?



## molotroc (2. April 2005)

Hallo,
hat jemand ne Ahnung, wie ich so nen Hintergund/Textur hinbekomme, der so aussieht wie eine Beton-Wand ?

Wär super wenn jemand ne Möglichkeit hat.

Gruss

molotroc


----------



## Philip Kurz (2. April 2005)

Darf ich kurz fragen, was gegen eine Textur spricht? 

Also, wenn ich mir so eine typische (alte) Betonwand angucke, sehe ich einen graue Fläche, mit ein paar Störungen, Löchern und dreckigen Stellen. Hier dürften dir wohl ein paar Grunge-Brushes weiterhelfen. Vielleicht lässt du aus größeren Löchern noch ein paar Moosstückchen rausgucken ... dann wirkt die Textur gleich etwas lebendiger.


----------

